
Ask HN: Email me the app service - taigeair
I noticed Dropbox has a cool &quot;email me the link&quot; button that lets users get an email with the app link. I can&#x27;t seem to find a service that allows this. Any ideas on how to best implement this?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;android
======
taigeair
I think I'll use something like -> [https://developers.google.com/apps-
script/articles/sending_e...](https://developers.google.com/apps-
script/articles/sending_emails)

